# Router an Router anschließen?



## madace (5. April 2010)

*Router an Router anschließen?*

N'abend allerseits,

folgendes Problem (das ich so bisher nicht kannte):

Ein Verwandter hat einen DSL-Modem-Router von T-Doof, der nur 1x LAN-Anschluß hat. Nun soll ein 2. PC angeschlossen werden. Ich habe jetzt versucht einen meiner "überflüssigen" Router (T-Link) an diesen o.g. LAN-Port anzuschließen, um auch am 2. PC ein DSL-Signal zu bekommen.

Egal was ich versucht habe, beim 2.PC kam kein DSL-Signal an.

Besonders vielversprechend kamen wir die 2 folgenden Anschlussmöglichkeiten vor, die aber auch nicht zum Ziel geführt haben (ich erwähne sie trotzdem, damit mir das nicht jmd. als Lösung vorschlägt  ):

1. Im T-Doof-Router gibt es eine Funktion die sich irgendwas mit "durchschleifen" nennt, so dass der 2. Router (der am T-D-Router hängt) sich quasi einwählen kann. Tja, nix war's.

2. Der 2. Router wurde als "Folge-IP" (192.168.2.2) konfiguriert, wobei der erste (.... .1) als DHCP-Server konfiguriert wurde. Auch dann hat der 2. PC kein DSL-Signal abbekommen.

Ist das jetzt "Pech" und ich sollte denen einen günstigen Switch zulegen, oder habe ich evtl. irgendwas übersehen?

Danke schonmal!


----------



## K3n$! (6. April 2010)

*AW: Router an Router anschließen?*

1. Du nimmst den T-Doof Router.

2. An diesen schließt du den anderen Router an. 
Dieser arbeitet nun als Switch.

3. Stelle im 2. Router DHCP ab.

Nun sollte das Signal am 2. PC ankommen.

PS: Wie viele LAN-Anschlüsse hat der 2. Router ?

Dann nimm doch lieber nur diesen.


----------



## madace (6. April 2010)

*AW: Router an Router anschließen?*

Das habe ich schon gemacht. Das war doch meine Option "2" (s.o.) Ich habe die Variante so probiert wie oben beschrieben  (.... .1 und ..... .2), als auch mit den Standardeinstellungen der Router (also T-Doof: 192.168.2.1) und T-Link (192.168.1.1).

Nur den 2. Router kann ich nicht nehmen, da dieser im Gegensatz zur T-Doof-Variante über kein DSL-Modem verfügt - und niemand den ich kenne, gerade ein Modem übrig hat.


----------



## Wincenty (6. April 2010)

*AW: Router an Router anschließen?*

eine genaue anleitung wie man 2 Modems ankoppelt wäre interessant, da ich zu meinem Geburtstag ne LAN mache nur halt dass ein moddem im keller stehen muss um ins internet zu kommen und ich gerne nen  2 router in meinem zimmer an die LAN Anschließe damit ich mit meinenFreunden über LAN miteiander zocken können aber auch ins internet gehen wollen.


----------



## 5ki11zzz (6. April 2010)

*AW: Router an Router anschließen?*

um alles auzuschließen, deaktiviere in beiden geräten den dhcp-server und verwende statische ip´s. du musst dann nur darauf achten, das alle rechner siche im selben ip-adressraum befinden. z.b. 192.168.1.xx


----------



## dot (6. April 2010)

*AW: Router an Router anschließen?*

Steckst du das Kabel vom vorhandenen Router etwa in den WAN-Port des zweiten Geraetes oder so?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Eventuell mal schauen ob ein Cross-/Patchkabel erforderlich ist.
Am Router muesstest du dann eigentlich gar nichts mehr einstellen. So jedenfalls die Theorie.


----------



## Wincenty (6. April 2010)

*AW: Router an Router anschließen?*

meine tante hat so ungefähr auch ihre modems angeschlossen.
sieht merkwürdig aus und wenn sie mit dem normalen rechner arbeiten will muss sie alles umstecken, da dieser über keine LAN-Ports verfügt.


----------



## K3n$! (7. April 2010)

*AW: Router an Router anschließen?*



madace schrieb:


> Das habe ich schon gemacht. Das war doch meine Option "2" (s.o.) Ich habe die Variante so probiert wie oben beschrieben  (.... .1 und ..... .2), als auch mit den Standardeinstellungen der Router (also T-Doof: 192.168.2.1) und T-Link (192.168.1.1).
> 
> Nur den 2. Router kann ich nicht nehmen, da dieser im Gegensatz zur T-Doof-Variante über kein DSL-Modem verfügt - und niemand den ich kenne, gerade ein Modem übrig hat.




Hmm, ich stoß mich irgendwie an den IP Adressen.
Ich würde das auf jeden Fall mal mit abgeschaltetem DHCP probieren.


----------



## Blutstoff (7. April 2010)

*AW: Router an Router anschließen?*

Ich würd am Router nen 8-Port-Switch dranhängen und fertig. Da muss man nichts weiter umstellen und hat keinen Stress.


----------



## Jared566 (7. April 2010)

*AW: Router an Router anschließen?*

joar würd ich acuh so machen  oder aber wie auf der Zeichnung oben. (DHCP abschlaten nicht vergessen!)


----------



## Paule_87 (7. April 2010)

*AW: Router an Router anschließen?*

So sollte es funktionieren:

1. Die Geräte wie in der Skizze oben anschliessen
2. Im Speedport die Funktion "PPPoE Pass-Trough", bzw. "Gerät als DSL-Modem nutzen" aktivieren (der Router arbeitet nun lediglich als DSL-Modem)
3. Die Zugangsdaten Deines Providers in den 2. Router eintragen
4. DHCP im zweiten Router aktiviert lassen. Du brauchst in diesem Fall keinem PC manuell eine IP zuweisen, da der zweite Router diese Arbeit übernimmt und jedem angeschlossenden Gerät eine IP zuweist.

So sollte es funktionieren

MfG, Paule_87


----------



## bingo88 (8. April 2010)

*AW: Router an Router anschließen?*

Nen Switch wäre die einfachste Lösung. IdR kann man nen Router auch als Switch betreiben (dazu aber ggf. Features wie DHCP abschalten, sollte das der andere Router bereits machen).


----------



## Summerboy85 (9. April 2010)

*AW: Router an Router anschließen?*

Gleiches Problem hatte ich hier. Danke eines andere Forums und etwas Google, hab ich 2 Wege gefunden, es zu bewerkstelligen.

Hier war es eine Fritzbox ohne WLAN, wo ich einen WLAN-Router dranhängen wollte. Hab dafür den TP-LINK TL-WR841ND genommen.

Möglichkeit 1
Den 2. Router nur als Switch nutzen. 
Angenommen die Fritzbox hat die 192.168.178.1 (Werkeinstellung) und DHCP teilt automatisch von 192.168.178.20 bis 192.168.178.200 zu.
Dann den 2. Router (der als Switch dienen soll) so konfigurieren - LAN IP auf z. B. 192.168.178.2 (selber Adressbereich wie Fritzbox, aber nicht im DHCP-Segment) und DHCP ausschalten.
Jetzt einfach vom LAN Ausgang der Fritzbox an einen LAN-Anschluß vom 2. Router (NICHT den WAN Eingang nehmen).

Ich denke also, du musst nur die IP anpassen. Und schon sollte es problemlos funktionieren. Der Router arbeitet nur als Switch, die ganze Arbeit erledigt die Fritzbox.

Möglichkeit 2
Den 2. Router auch als eigenständigen Router nutzen. Sinvoll für ein extra Netzwerk bzw. wenn man extra was absichern möchte mit Portfreigaben etc.
Dann muss vom LAN-Ausgang der Fritzbox in den WAN-Eingang vom 2. Router gegangen werden. Der 2. Router bekommt als IP einen anderen Adressbereich (z. B. 192.168.101.1). DHCP einschalten. Als WAN-Connection kann man entweder dynamisch vom DHCP-Server der Fritzbox eine IP zugewiesen kriegen, oder man vergibt selbst eine. Beim TP-Link muss beim dynamischen zuweisen noch als Primary DNS die IP der Fritzbox (192.168.178.1) eingetragen werden (die bezieht er nicht automatisch), damit Internet klappt.

Ich habe beide Varianten probiert - und beide funktionieren. Welche nun die bessere ist, muss jeder für sich entscheiden. Für die meisten Nutzer ausreichend und einfacher dürfte die Switch-Lösung sein.

Vor - und Nachteile bei der Switch-Variante
+ einfacher zu konfigurieren
+ nur 1 Netzwerk, alles übernimmt Router 1
- ein LAN-Port wird für die Verbindung zum 1. Router belegt
- Uhrzeit stellt sich nicht automatisch ein (beim TP-LINK zumindest)

Vor - und Nachteile bei der Routerlösung
+ alle LAN-Ports frei für Endgeräte
+ Uhrzeit wird bei Start automatisch synchronisiert
- schwieriger zu konfigurieren
+- eigenes 2. Netzwerk (kann Vor- aber auch Nachteile haben, je nach Anwendungswunsch)


----------

